# What do you think of Zwicky No Mercy broadheads?



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Or Zwicky broadheads in general? Thanks.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Zwickey makes a great broadhead. When I shot 4-blade heads, I used both Eskimos and Deltas and never had any problems. If you like the profile of the No Mercy heads, you can buy a Deltas, narrow them on a belt sander and get the same thing at about half the price. Personally, I always straightened the edges of the Deltas on a sander anyway.


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip...I'm going to think about that tomorrow. Sleep is needed now:wink:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

*Bucky hates em!*









But I was pleased


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Zwickeys make super strength broadheads..

Hard to go wrong.... with one of the worlds best heads....

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Zwickey makes great broadheads, the No Mercy is no exception. If the steel was a little harder the single bevel heads would be more effective IMO, the double bevel No Mercy is probably the best of the 3, the steel is a perfect hardness for a double bevel head. Like shooting a green STOS.


----------



## attila. (Oct 22, 2012)

a bit of a thread revival, but i had to express discontent. 

while the construction is great and very solid on my eskilites, the edge grind is beyond pathetically bad (about like a hacksaw blade) and once a razor edge is achieved, it disappears very quickly (****ty heat treatment). 

i have no experience with the other leading broadhead names, but hope they have better heat treatment. i will reheattreat these eskilites at first opportunity.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Your right in that they are not knife grade Rockwell, and The edge grudge is poor, they can be made to be quite amazing. A file, a little amount of time and your good to go. As far as retention goes, I have never had a problem. But then again after I sharpen it goes in the quiver and te next time I touch it is when I am pulling it out of my quarry.


----------

